# iwStack, the new Prometeus pay as you go Infrastructure Cloud Service is out! :-)



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

Dear English Speaker,

after some months of preparation and testing we are pleased to introduce you iwStack (http://iwstack.com/), our new Cloud IaaS platform.

The service is based upon Apache CloudStack and use the KVM virtualization technology.

It allow easy virtual machine deployment, network as a service (multiple private isolated vlans, firewall, vpn, load balancing),
upload and download of disk images (using the QCOW2 format), build your own template, take manual and scheduled backups and much more...

You can look at some howto here: http://www.iwstack.com/tutorials/

The service use iwStack credits (iwCredits or IC, 1 IC = 1 Eur) as virtual currency to charge for services.
The first required iwCredits purchase to start working with iwStack service is 15 (only for existing Prometeus clients) or 30.
iwCredits don't expire, you can buy now and use the credit when you like. More info here: http://www.iwstack.com/billing/

As introductory promotion you can use the coupon IWSTACKINTRO to get a 30% discount until September 8th:
15 iwCredits link:
https://www.prometeus.net/billing/cart.php?a=add&pid=86&promocode=IWSTACKINTRO

30 iwCredits link:
https://www.prometeus.net/billing/cart.php?a=add&pid=85&promocode=IWSTACKINTRO

http://iwstack.com/


Thank you for your business

Best regards

Prometeus team


----------



## notFound (Aug 26, 2013)

Yup, it's finally out, will turn out great hopefully, Sal has invested a lot of money and time into it, and it's been in preparation for a fair amount of time.


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

Sal really should have spent a few bucks to have this announcement proofed/edited before sending it out.

This industry makes me cry multiple time daily when I see offers and promo materials like this.

I like Prometeus.  This just reflects poorly, looks careless with this piece.


----------



## Jade (Aug 26, 2013)

Sounds like it'll be great  Can't wait to try


----------



## mikho (Aug 26, 2013)

Breaking new grounds in this community. Looking nice and whising all the best!


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 26, 2013)

Definitely something I'll give a spin.

Congratulations guys


----------



## prometeus (Aug 26, 2013)

This message was addressed to clients ( most of them already know my bad "Engrish" )  

I'm sorry if this may have offended you ....


----------



## Patrick (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks very promising, always fond of you and your work!


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 26, 2013)

prometeus said:


> This message was addressed to clients ( most of them already know my bad "Engrish" )
> 
> I'm sorry if this may have offended you ....


Come on tell us some of those  juicy H/W specs?


----------



## prometeus (Aug 26, 2013)

Reece said:


> Come on tell us some of those  juicy H/W specs?


well, for the computing nodes we have 3 small clusters (7+7+5) of dual E5-2620 with 128GB of ram. For this service in addition to the usual supermicro twin2 we used one twinfat (so we have 3x 4 nodes twin2 + 1x 8 nodes twinfat). Servers came with 2x1G ethernet connected to 2x HP procurve 6600 48x1G + 4x10G. For the backed each node mount a FC dual port HBA connected to 2 x Brocade 300, which in turn are connected to the Hitachi HUS 150 SAN.


----------



## drmike (Aug 27, 2013)

Someone is spending some cash 

Is this all out of box storage on the SAN or a mix of in box and SAN or just all the drives in and out merged into one big pool of disk?

Definitely a big step up from typical VPS setup.


----------



## wcypierre (Aug 27, 2013)

if I get it right, if I'd had an outbound connection of more than 1.5gb at any particular hour then I'll be charged based on the extra gb that I had used?


----------



## prometeus (Aug 27, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Someone is spending some cash
> 
> Is this all out of box storage on the SAN or a mix of in box and SAN or just all the drives in and out merged into one big pool of disk?
> 
> Definitely a big step up from typical VPS setup.


Disk space is exported as 4.5TB volumes (LUNs) from the SAN. On the Hitachi HUS disks are part of Dynamic Pools (DP). A pool is a collection of same organized RAID groups. Each cluster share 3 or 4 LUN with a multipath actve/active access   



> [[email protected] ~]# multipath -ll
> 
> hus150v1 (360060e80101d5630058bd53300000460) dm-0 HITACHI,DF600F
> 
> ...



lun are then used in a clustered LVM group



> [[email protected] ~]# pvs
> 
> PV                   VG        Fmt  Attr PSize   PFree
> 
> ...


 



 

 



wcypierre said:


> if I get it right, if I'd had an outbound connection of more than 1.5gb at any particular hour then I'll be charged based on the extra gb that I had used?


no, actually the traffic overage for previous month is computed on 1st of the next month this way:

TOTAL TRAFFIC - ( sum(total running hours of all instances) x 1.5GB ) 

if the result is positive then over traffic is charged else nothing is due.

 is very flexible IMO


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 27, 2013)

How much did a HUS 150 set you back?...


----------



## prometeus (Aug 27, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> How much did a HUS 150 set you back?...


it was €120K (last year) with 120TB of storage SAS, 4 brocade 300 with all port licensed  and 3 years support and parts replacement on site (disk included of course). We paid half of it as we share it with cd lan

Initially we used it as an upgrade of our old Sun/Storagetek setup for the corporate side, then I started to use it for VPS (even two OVerZold nodes are on the san ;-) ).


----------

